# 16 oz or 20 oz for bass tracker



## Just_Chuck (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking to redo whole boats carpet just wondering yall's thoughts on 16 oz vs 20 oz? Is 16 good enough? Could save a bunch of $$ if I go that route, but also don't want to be disappointed if it's crap.

Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

I would spend the extra and go with the 20. It will feel better and my understanding it will wear better.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, 20 it is then.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 13, 2017)

Some online retailers will happily send you swatches so you can compare the different thickness in person.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Ended up going with 20' x 6' of 20 oz gunmetal from boatcarpetbuys.com who is also pontoonboats.com and I believe he said one other name too. Plus they gave me a 10% military discount! Happy happy, joy joy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

Just_Chuck said:


> Ended up going with 20' x 6' of 20 oz gunmetal from boatcarpetbuys.com who is also pontoonboats.com and I believe he said one other name too. Plus they gave me a 10% military discount! Happy happy, joy joy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



very cool, glad they took care of you. They used to be a sponsor here back in the day.


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 13, 2017)

Jim said:


> Just_Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Ended up going with 20' x 6' of 20 oz gunmetal from boatcarpetbuys.com who is also pontoonboats.com and I believe he said one other name too. Plus they gave me a 10% military discount! Happy happy, joy joy.
> ...



Sweet. I just requested a few samples for my upcoming build.


----------

